# White String



## smurphie08 (Nov 21, 2012)

:-( My betta fish had a white string like thing hanging under his head. It is sorta brown at the top but mostly white. It keeps getting longer. I dont know what it is? Or what to do to help him? :-(


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

smurphie08 said:


> :-( My betta fish had a white string like thing hanging under his head. It is sorta brown at the top but mostly white. It keeps getting longer. I dont know what it is? Or what to do to help him? :-(



OMG!!! can it be a parasitic worm attaching to his gill plates... or even worse his gills... Do you have any pictures...!!!!???


----------



## smurphie08 (Nov 21, 2012)

I dont know what it is!! Here are some pics


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

Its poo


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

If it white i am wondering if it internal parasites? Is it really white? Is he acting healthy? How big is his tank and how much/how often you do his water changes? How long you have him?
He looks healthy on the picture.


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

smurphie08 said:


> I dont know what it is!! Here are some pics


well it looks like it is coming out of his rear end... so perhaps just poopoo... Let it take time... and the poopoo will go away.. mines does that too... 

I think that is a meaning of the fish not really being super healthy... because my sick fish has that kind of poo... if its not sick it would of been like darker colored poo (depending on the food you gave him).... but it will go away...

If its not poo.. then it would be a parasite... or something.. that latches onto its host... Hope you figure out what this is.. cause I have no clue what it is..


----------



## smurphie08 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. its attacked right under his fin or looks like its coming out there. And its fairly white. I hope its just poopoo.. he has just never had this and i have had him 3 years now. He is in a 3 gallon tank and we change it fairly reguarly.. not as much as we should... he has been leaving food in the tank and that never happens but he doednt act that sick so thats a postive. If it is an internal parasite what can i do to make it go away?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Can i ask if your tank is cycled or if you just do 100% water changes?
If he is acting healthy, and he is not bloated as i can see on the picture i would just watch his poop for next time. Make sure he is not bloated and his poo is normal color. Did you feed him more then regularly? What color was his food before he pooped?
If his behavior will changed and he will act sick (lethargic, stop eating, bloated) then i would assume that he might have internal parasites.
I would buy Epsom salt in case he has internal parasites and medications. You always can return medications if you don't use them.
He really looks healthy but with internal parasites fish health will deteriorate very fast. So any changes in worse meaning that he is sick and then i would act fast.
Epsom salt will help to purge the parasites out. 
To specifically treat internal parasites, a medicine with metronidazole is best. Hikari HealthAid Metro+ and Seachem Metro both work. Also API is good brand.


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

smurphie08 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. its attacked right under his fin or looks like its coming out there. And its fairly white. I hope its just poopoo.. he has just never had this and i have had him 3 years now. He is in a 3 gallon tank and we change it fairly reguarly.. not as much as we should... he has been leaving food in the tank and that never happens but he doednt act that sick so thats a postive. If it is an internal parasite what can i do to make it go away?


sorry for that... I have never had that happen to my fishes so I would not know the right suggestions... the best thing that is possible to do without much money is doing water changes.. and hope it gets better... there are medications that the betta can eat and help it internally... but most meds are for physical...


----------



## smurphie08 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank yall so much! The tank is cycled.... we feed him twice a day the flakes which are brown greenish....I will keep watching him and if he starts acting sick ill try epsom salt! How much epsom salt should i put in the water? will it hurt him to do it even if he doesnt have a parasite as a recaution?


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

smurphie08 said:


> Thank yall so much! The tank is cycled.... we feed him twice a day the flakes which are brown greenish....I will keep watching him and if he starts acting sick ill try epsom salt! How much epsom salt should i put in the water? will it hurt him to do it even if he doesnt have a parasite as a recaution?


I do use abit of aquarium salt in my tanks.. 

Epsom salt may help.. again I am sorry but I have never delt with Epsom salt treating... Though as with all medications.... try alittle bit of the Epson salt.. If it seems to be working abit them put alittle more but not too much.... I am not sure if Betta fishes are ok with Epsom salt... But I have read Blogs that they used Epsom salt to heal problems with their Betta fish...

So if you feel like it is the best thing to do then try it out... GOODLUCK


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Epsom salt is fine with bettas but not for long term. Just add a tsp or so per gallon of Epsom salt if you go with that...


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Epsom salt for buoyancy problem, sbd, it also helps to purge parasites out, clean digestive system. But if he don't have problem to poop and if he is not bloated you don't need to use right now.If he will become bloated it one of the symptoms for internal parasites. Epsom salt will not hurt the betta and can be used for really long time, and some times even indefinitely with fish that has chronic sbd.
So see his next poo . Bettas poo will be the color the food you feed them, but the food was not white. I think he might have internal parasites so just watch next poo and if it white, clear,stringy,wormy shape i would treat him. But epsom salt along will help but will not treat internal parasites. So if you can just have medications in case you need it. And i do not recommend to buy TetraTetra Parasite Guard . It has a few ingredients that are not fish friendly. I think someone once said diflubenzeron was even used in lawn fertilizer. If the dose was just a little off, it's possible the medications burned him. 
Epsom salt you can use 1tsp/gall up to 3tsp/gall with daily 100% water changes. You need to pre mix it and make sure it dissolved first. And every time that you change him introduce him slowly to the new water, by adding a little bit in his changing cup (2-3 times) and let him acclimate for about 4-5 min in between.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

White stringy poo is usually associated with internal parasites. Epsom salts will help this.


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

smurphie08 said:


> :-( My betta fish had a white string like thing hanging under his head. It is sorta brown at the top but mostly white. It keeps getting longer. I dont know what it is? Or what to do to help him? :-(


hAVE you ever tried soaking your Betta fishes food into crushed up fresh garlic??? This is suppose to help with eliminating parasites and worms, increase healing of wounds (in or out) of organs, and boost its immune system. 

Try it.. I personally haven't tried it.. But I will tomorrow... Just read all about it...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Jungle has medicated anti parasite fish food but bettas usually will not eat it.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I completely forget about garlic juice. Yes it very good idea. And i just ask Sakura . She is one of the very knowledgeable people on the forum. So she wrote : ''It's always best to go with a conservative method before bringing in meds. If the fish will eat, then the combination of epsom salts and eating may be enough to expel any internal parasites.
Well unless he getting worse then sure medications + epsom


----------

